# AC motor options



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

I plan on using these in my Cobra shortly:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...nduction-motors-and-controllers-eu-83591.html

The smaller one would probably allow a very lively Beetle.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I know lots of people use the HPEVS AC50 setups and they work well. What kind of performance are you looking for?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the HPEVS AC 35 in my Super Beetle. It is a very good fit for a VW.


----------



## Nashton (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm still kinda fresh to all this 

the specs im looking for is about 30-40 mile rage
at a max speed of 60 to 75 ish mph.
maybe running at 96 v

not looking to go super fast :/ but i would like to be able to tune it and upgrade it as time moves on. how do i know what face to pick to match the tranny?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, an AC35 or AC50 would be a good choice.... NOTE: I do sell them, but as far as budget AC systems, they're a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Nashton said:


> I'm still kinda fresh to all this
> 
> ............ how do i know what face to pick to match the tranny?


I tried to figure that out but in the end I ordered the adapter from the same vendor as the controller and motor and they took care of that detail. I still can't recall which one it was. Travis probably knows.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You can see the difference here:
http://hpevs.com/catalog-ac-35.htm

One is flat, one has a lip around the shaft. The price is the same for either. Also available is an extended shaft on the other end for accessories if you need it.


----------



## Nashton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok thanks guys i will look into those. i'm just a college student right now (meaning little cash flow...  )

also are there AC forklift motors that can be rewound? 
if there are what should i look for?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you have little cash flow, skip AC. Go with series wound and get the vehicle running.

You don't usually rewind AC motors, it makes an AC motor very expensive. Just get something that is already made for the job.

With AC, nothing is "cheap".


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,

Our company just started worldwide distribution of our products, that includes AC motor and its controller, also can be sold separately. And upon this occasion we offer 1st 3 our system and special price. For more info take a look http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/jonelis-eu-ac-motor-controllers-bms-83832.html 

In case u need more information please ask, here or over mail. Will try to respond ASAP.

Laurynas


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I think it is possible to use a standard AC motor and VFD if you can handle a battery pack of at least 250V. The most expensive item in any case will be the battery pack, especially if you use LiFePO4 cells for such high voltage. You can get 20 Ah cells but 80 of them will cost about $2000 and you will have only about 5 kWh and maybe 15-20 miles range. The motor and VFD for a small car will be about $1000, and a charger and BMS for 80 cells will be about $500. If you can do most of the work yourself, and learn enough about motor control to set up the VFD for DTC, you might be able to do a minimal AC conversion for under $4000. 

For a more capable EV you could use 80x 40Ah Calb batteries for 10kWh and up to 30 miles range, for $4300+shipping. So maybe $6000-$7000 for a reasonable vehicle. The main objection to AC is the high pack voltage needed for industrial motors and VFDs, but 90 VDC will kill you as sure as 250V, and you have the problem of much heavier cables as well as the need for specially wound AC motors and controllers, or DC motors and their maintenance issues and lack of regen. 

The system suggested by Laurynas is 4500 Euros or almost $6000 for motor and controller. That's probably a good price for a 75 kW system. But IMHO all you need is a 30 HP motor and VFD which you can probably get for $1000.


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

Well for price - special price offer is still on table (valid for 1st 3 worldwide sold controllers or controllers and motor combo). Which is 3'750 Euro for a set, or 2'900 Euro for controller alone.

Laurynas


----------



## rrumpe (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry for the nob question, but what is VFD?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

rrumpe said:


> Sorry for the nob question, but what is VFD?


Variable Frequency Drive. AKA, an AC motor controller, although when people use the term "VFD" they are often referring to one that was designed for industrial purposes rather than for EV purposes.


----------

